# Other Pets > Birds >  Adopted a macaw

## Valyndris

Not only do I have a ball python but now I (kinda) adopted my moms 15 year old blue and gold macaw, his name is Jacob. My mother is sick so when she is not feeling well the macaw stays with me and when she's doing better she takes him back home. I had my first day with him yesterday and he is adjusting very well. So now I get to play with Jacob all day and as soon as I put him to bed at 7pm, that is when my ball python, Crowley, is ready to come out, I now have a daytime pet and a nighttime pet.  :Smile: 

Here are some pictures of Jacob, he is just so adorable.

Jacob scratching his head, this is a picture when he was younger


Jacob blushing all pink


Jacob asking to shake a paw

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-29-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-29-2019),_GoingPostal_ (04-29-2019),_gunkle_ (04-29-2019),Paddy (04-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a gorgeous bird!  They really have a lot of personality (not that I've ever kept a macaw).  Day pet and night pet, good idea... :Wink:

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

He looks amazing you can tell he has been well cared for, for those past 15 years.

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

That is an absolutely STUNNING animal!!!!

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Alex Lehner

He is adorable! Right now I have a sun conure, but always wanted a macaw sometime in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-29-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (04-29-2019),_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

So beautiful, congratulations!

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> He is adorable! Right now I have a sun conure, but always wanted a macaw sometime in the future...



Wow, your bird is a scene-stealer too.  I've only ever had a couple of parakeets when I was a kid/teen, & one of them talked & did tricks...lots of personality.

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Congrats! :Smile:

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-30-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Thank you all for the great comments. I have had him 3 days now and he is just amazing. Here are some pictures I took of him eating his favorite stuff.

Here is Jacob eating a piece of beef from my stew, he only gets a tiny piece but he absolutely loves it, I'm pretty sure beef is his favorite food.


Here is him eating dessert, a fig cookie, that is his favorite kind of cookie.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very hard (more like impossible) to say "no" to a face like that... :Cool:

----------

_Valyndris_ (04-30-2019)

----------

